# SGT Nick



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

One of my heroes. My Nephew. A piece of shrapnel came through the floor cutting the skin on his neck. If his armored vehicle had been one inch further down the road the unthinkable would have been our reality. Hi vehicle was destroyed. All of his crew was injured, but none seriously. A Purple Heart and a commendation for command under extreme duress.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

We salute you,,Sgt. Nick...and thank God it wasn't worse...

WHERE do we get such heroes ?? God bless and protect them all...

jd


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

That little angel sittin in the driver's seat workin' hard ....again!! Thank God he's safe as well has the others..will keep Sgt. Nick in my prayers!!


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Troutman*

Let him know we dammm proud of him


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Let him know that we support them


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sgt. Nick is "DA MAN"!!!! Another great American! Tell him we are proud of him and thank him for us.


----------

